
PLY (Python Lex-Yacc) – To Write a Parser in Python - jonjlee
https://github.com/dabeaz/ply
======
dozzie
The bad thing about PLY is that it's required _at runtime_ , in contrast to
Flex+Yacc/Bison (C) or Wisent (Python).

~~~
jonjlee
Thanks. That's very good to know. Wisent looks great, and here's a link:
[https://github.com/seehuhn/wisent](https://github.com/seehuhn/wisent). My
goal right now is to add the ability to quickly write a simple DSL into my
skill set. I intend to start with PLY since it seems to have a minimally lower
barrier to entry. The rules live in the .py file without need for additional
compilation.

